# I just ordered a touring frame



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

2008 Panasonic Touring frame.... The frame comes apart similar to S+S coupled/ Breakaway frames..

http://www.yellowjersey.org/posd7.html

For $795.00(plus $35.00 delivery), I got frame, fork, fenders, racks and headset.... you get your choice of 30 colors and delivery is supposed to be 4 weeks... 

Mine will be metalic red with gold logos...I'll problably go Dura Ace or Ultegra 9 speed triples...I have a month to make up my mind 

The only downside is frames are limited to only small sizes since this is intended to be a Japanese market only frameset..( it doesn't effect me but it would taller riders)


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool. I didn't realize they were still selling those in the US. What do you mean by large? Would they carry any as large as 56-57 top tubes?

I'd be interested to hear how it works out for you, as I am also in the market for a touring frame. I actually intend to use it mostly for commuting, but the touring capability would be a plus.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

saw the exact thing in the same colors at the lbs here in Japan. It was done up with fake leather saddle and white tape with barcons,looked old school. Who would have figured Dave wouldn't get red? Seems like the panasonic brand has bit well and truely Edit..reread OP it will be red, should have figured


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought you were happy with Bike Friday?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tarwheel-the longest TT is 54.5 so I think you'd be out of luck

kiwisimon- I know...me with a red frame...go figure 

MB-1- The BF is a fine bike...I'm just looking for something different...an all around commuter, light tourer


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> MB-1- The BF is a fine bike...I'm just looking for something different...an all around commuter, light tourer


Do you know how the take-apart feature works?

I’m intrigued, it looks like you loosen some pinch bolts and slip/pull the frame apart (I assume that is what the chrome on the frame is for). But that can’t be exactly right since the frame would have to bend somewhere for that to happen.

BTW we are really happy with our retro fitted S&S Coupled frames, so much so that we have ordered a new tandem with them. They turn out to be darn useful if you travel much but I do wonder about theft security as anyone with half a brain and a pair of channel locks could steal most of a coupled bike quite easily.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

damm, when you get hooked on something you take it hook, line, and sinker...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> 2008 Panasonic Touring frame.... The frame comes apart similar to S+S coupled/ Breakaway frames..
> 
> For $795.00(plus $35.00 delivery), I got frame, fork, fenders, racks and headset.... you get your choice of 30 colors and delivery is supposed to be 4 weeks...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I loved it when I saw it in the shop, but the sizes stop at 55, and I need at least a 60.

Congratulations- can't wait to hear how it rides!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Do you know how the take-apart feature works?
> 
> I’m intrigued, it looks like you loosen some pinch bolts and slip/pull the frame apart (I assume that is what the chrome on the frame is for). But that can’t be exactly right since the frame would have to bend somewhere for that to happen.
> 
> BTW we are really happy with our retro fitted S&S Coupled frames, so much so that we have ordered a new tandem with them. They turn out to be darn useful if you travel much but I do wonder about theft security as anyone with half a brain and a pair of channel locks could steal most of a coupled bike quite easily.



I'm not sure how it works...As you said, it can't just pull apart..The downtube portion appears to be more than just a sleeve...

I don't know how much travel I'll be doing that will require a complete breakdown...I'm lucky enough to have fleet of trucks/airplanes that takes my bikes to most places I visit..


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's awesome. Me gusta.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep...a little obsessive


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Dang, that's a hella good deal on a sweet ride.

I missed that you're getting into touring. PM me sometime if you wanna do a S24O or maybe a weekender.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool...it sounds like a plan... You doing the Training ride next week?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

A friend had told me about Fuji touring bikes that are being sold in Taiwan for about $800 US complete with Campy Veloce groups and Brooks saddles. I'm tempted to have him order one and have it shipped to me in The States.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Do you know how the take-apart feature works?
> 
> I’m intrigued, it looks like you loosen some pinch bolts and slip/pull the frame apart (I assume that is what the chrome on the frame is for). But that can’t be exactly right since the frame would have to bend somewhere for that to happen.
> 
> BTW we are really happy with our retro fitted S&S Coupled frames, so much so that we have ordered a new tandem with them. They turn out to be darn useful if you travel much but I do wonder about theft security as anyone with half a brain and a pair of channel locks could steal most of a coupled bike quite easily.



I found this on the Japanese website. The top tube slides together with a male/female connection and pinch bolt while the downtube uses a sleeve....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Yellow Jersey just called... The frame came in from Japan today...They are sending it out tonight. I should have it early next week...


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

wow ... that's a great bike irrespective of the price. as neat as it gets IMO, all bases covered :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*That is clever as hell...*

Wicked cool. What are you going to build it up with? That thing is just SCREAMING for some nice vintage SunTour components.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm going with a mostly Dura Ace setup.. 

Dura Ace 9 speed triple cranks, shifters, hubs and front derailleurs..XTR rear derailluer... Honey Brooks saddle and bar tape...

I can't wait


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm going with a mostly Dura Ace setup..
> 
> Dura Ace 9 speed triple cranks, shifters, hubs and front derailleurs..XTR rear derailluer... Honey Brooks saddle and bar tape...
> 
> I can't wait



Here is a sneak peek... Holy crap...For $840 shipped, I got frame,fork, fenders, front rack, downtube shifters, quick connect cables, headset and my choice of colors... WOW


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Here is a sneak peek... Holy crap...For $840 shipped, I got frame,fork, fenders, front rack, downtube shifters, quick connect cables, headset and my choice of colors... WOW


From YJ?!?! Amazing. How was dealing with them?

Sweet ride, I'm guessing it's going to be a DA build? Suntour Superbe would be pretty sweet, no?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep. from Yellow Jersey.. I had no problems with Andrew. I spoke to him when I ordered the bike and than again this week when it arrived from Japan.. YJ shipped it in 2 days... I can't say enough good things about it....


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Man that looks fun. What is the little rear rack for? How much tire room?


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Dave - that frame looks like it will be an awesome build/bike. 

Unrelated note - can I go shopping in your garage. It looks better stocked than my LBS....

Zach


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have figured out what the rear rack is for yet.. According to Andrew at Yellow Jersey there is plenty of room for 35c with fenders... I'm going to use 32c


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sneak peek part 2..

I'm going to go with a double instead of of triple set up... I really have no use for a triple where I'll be riding... i'm also going to experiment with an almost level bar/saddle since this is a touring bike. As it's set, there is about 1cm of bar drop with the Nitto Techmatic stem


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

is that "cage" on the back for a bottle??????????? looks like it might be?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

call Any he's there 24/7....365


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

duplicate.....sorry


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The cage in the back is there to protect the brake cable...If you use a large saddle bag, the cage prevents the bag from sitting on the canti brake cable...

The bike is finished sans honey bar tape..No final pics until then....I've ridden it 90 miles this weekend...It's going to be a perfect touring bike....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

k...that makes sense......

BTW ....quick question...how many perfect bikes you got now?...lol


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Ha..I have a "perfect' bike for almost every application


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

interesting that you/they chose to use cable splitters w/ dt shifters... IIWM, I woulda prob opted to just remove the dts when packing. 'course mebbe those aren't even cable splitters

little rear rack? bottle cage? come on, people!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The shifters came with the bike...they are 8 speed and I replaced them with DA 9 speed... Anyone want 8 speed Shimano shifters with cable splitters?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

no*** .... but I really like the look of that thing so far. nice dave :thumbsup:

good that you're going with a double. i see way too many overlaping gears with most triples, in fact the more I think about these things I think that our man in heaven Sheldon Brown has it right with his TA 9 speed set up ... http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/french-cranks.html#cranks

less is more :idea:


//// ***unless you got an 8 speed rear derailleur, 36h rear hub and wide cassette to go with the shifters


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

Dave Hickey said:


> (_snipped_) .... there is about 1cm of bar drop with the Nitto Techmatic stem



pssst ... it's tech_nomic_ (just in case Mr. Nitto is reading this). mebbe you been listening to too mucho dance music ... *technomatic, technotromic, techno-techno-techno :7: *(wondering how much money people would send to see you busting some moves to techno music ???? )


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn, dude, that thing is beautiful. I *really* wish they came in a 62.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Did you get that in a 51? That's a great deal when compared to S&S retrofits or the Ritchey/Travelers Check stock frames. You'll have to let us know how it fits in an S&S case.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes, I got the 51...I haven't broken it down yet, but I'll let you know


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Just helped a friend with one of these....*

Of course, we're in Japan so it wasn't too difficult, he actually ordered it through his auto shop! It is a really nice frame for the money, kudos to Panasonic for figuring out their own system instead of paying S&S or Ritchey for licensing. 

The break apart feature is simple but appears durable. Basically the down tube is cut at an angle and both ends are closed with a hole in one and a peg on the other, everything is chromed and a sleeve slips over the junction and clamps it all tight. The top tube junction is just a cromed tube insert which slides into the clamping socket located just in front of the seat post junction. 

Here's his. It isn't a great picture but it's the only one I have on hand. I built the bike with mostly Shmano parts, pretty similar spec to the Long Haul Trucker. This photo is at the beginning of a tour we did on Shikoku during spring break. He loves this bike, I just wish they came in my size!

On a note of bad news, the prices in Japan just went up by about $200 so I'd expect to see them getting more expensive through Yellow Jersey. Still a good deal though.


----------

